# my first real bench I built



## SlickSqueegie (Jan 23, 2012)

I built this a few years ago as well, unfortunately I had to get rid of it when I moved. This thing was BEEFY!
The tops were from a restaraunt that went outta business. 2- 4'X4'X 2" Maple butcher block. I joined them using biscuts and and a stell U channel on the bottom. I have no idea how heavy it is, but My cousin and I STRUGGLED to place it. 
I wish I had pics of it sanded and finished....

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet. Kinda stinks that you had to get rid of it. That would have been a keeper for sure.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Ken, I have missed it on many many occasions!


----------



## boxerman (Jan 23, 2012)

Look like big beast.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 23, 2012)

damn! That would be worse than loosing ... well actually anything haha.


----------

